# Raceglaze 4x4 Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£75 from Raceglaze

*Used on:*
Seat Leon - Luna Grey

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
NEW Signature 4x4 Wax - Features

* A new 2011 wax from the highly regarded Signature Series range
* 48% pure white Carnauba
* Fortified with high density PTFE for maximum longevity
* Recommended for off road, recreational, track and heavy use or high mileage vehicles such as 4x4s, quad bikes, race or track day cars, commercial vehicles
* Ideal for oversized vehicles due to longevity which reduces waxing applications per year
* Spreads easily, buffs off by hand with no hazing, dust or residues
* Sufficient for c.25 coats on a 4x4
*
NEW Signature 4x4 Wax - Description

The new Signature Series wax for Spring 2011.
Developed from our successful Signature Series, this latest addition is for heavy use vehicles which lead tough lives and need extra durable, heavy duty protection.
A relatively soft wax between 42 and 55 in consistency and Carnauba content (48% pure White carnauba, class-leading content for PTFE-enriched waxes) and a delight to use.
Our easy to use flat, opaque, double bottomed jar makes it easy to see how much product you have left, and get a wax pad (supplied free of charge) in to get on with the job.
For a shine that lasts, Signature 4x4 wax is just the job.

NEW Signature 4x4 Wax - Instructions

Apply a very thin layer by pad or hand to clean, pre-prepared paintwork. A product from our Signature Series Pre-wax Cleansers range is recommended.
Work on a panel at a time, split large areas such as the bonnet into 3 or 4 sections.
Buff off when the wax hazes, usually 5-10 minutes, but test a small area to find the optimium time for the season, day, conditions, humidity. A new deep pile microfibre will give best results.
Do not allow wax to dry hard (if this happens, reactivate with a fine layer of fresh product and buff off as proscribed).

*Packaging:*
I had a wee sample pot which was nicely packaged, essentially a mini version of the big pot which looks like so:








*
Appearance & Fragrance:*
A yellow paste which melts nicely in to an applicator or your hand. Could probably liken the smell to crayons I reckon.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
Firstly I prepped the surface with SV Cleaner Fluid Regular and prior to this the drivers side was clayed to remove overspray - this left a nice surface ready to wax. The wax itself spread like a dream absolutely no problems there. Buffing off after the swipe test wasn't a problem either. I used a 550gsm MF cloth to buff off.

*Finish:*
The pictures don't so it as much justice as the sun wasn't out. The finish itself is quite slick - wouldn't say it is as wet looking as the likes of 55 but it strikes a great balance between that glassy look and the wet look. A finish which actually really suits the silver of my car. I was impressed by it.

Before wax but after SV CF:

































After Wax:

















































Beads:

















*VIDEOS*
Sheeting:





Walkround:




*Durability:*
This is an ongoing test really, the car does circa 2k miles a month so it is a good test bed.

I stripped this after 3 months and 5500 miles. It was still going strong at this point, little bit of drop of but evident protection. Absolutely fantastic in my eyes.

*Value:*
For the enthusiastic amateur this is quite the price tag. I think it probably can command that price no bother when you get to using the finish. The full tin woud do 25-30 coats on a car I reckon considering I put 2 coats on that would give me 12 full applications at the very least. If the durability is 3+ months then really it is decent value as it would last a couple of years. Not the best value if you look at the lower end of the spectrum though but liken it to the more boutique waxes and it is great value.

*Overall DW Rating: 77%*








Only reason being is durability isn't proven. With durability proven its bound to be 9 stars.

*Conclusion:*
The wax really impressed me, and it has been a while since I could say that about a wax. Maybe it was just my perception but it gave my finish that little something extra. So much so I would really consider getting me a full pot of this.

Thankyou to Mark at Raceglaze for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-signature-4x4-carnauba-PTFE-offroad-car-wax/


----------

